# Lite On LH-20A1P DVD-Writer problem



## aritrap (Mar 22, 2007)

I bought the lite on LH-20A1P just a week ago.

My problem is that I cannot play the dual layer DVD which was provided  wih the 5th aniversary edition of Digit. The light blinks for some time and then stops. When I open the DVD Drive from My Computer, the disc shows up as blank, while I played the same DVD on my friends Sony DVD combo drive. The same thing happens when I try to play the DVD which came with Chip in December 2006 which was a dual layer one.

But, when I play the dual-layer DVD which comes with PC World, it plays fine. I checked the total content and it showed 7.93GB, so it is a dual layer DVD.

What do I do??????????????????????

Please Help.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

might be trouble with the DVD itself..
try that DVD in other computer


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 24, 2007)

send ur lite-on to service centre...


----------



## aritrap (Mar 24, 2007)

There's another problem too. My CD's are getting too much heated up while spinning in the drive. There was no such problem when I played the CD's in my previous Samsung SW-252F CD-Writer. The DVD's also heat up but not so much.

The CHIP DVD has started to run suddenly but the Digit DVD refuses to run.

Is my drive only giving me problems like heating up and refusing to read. 

Other Lite On LH-20A1P DVD-Writer owners please respond.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 24, 2007)

as saikibryan said
send it to the service center


----------



## Hari_04415 (Jun 10, 2007)

update your dvd drive's firmware from its site . its "KLOM"


----------



## Kalyan (Jun 12, 2007)

I too bought the same dvd-writer a week ago. I am also experiencing the same problem with the same disk(digit dvd). It was'nt also able to read from some disks(especially some dual layer disks). I have a DL movie dvd disk and the drive is not even recognising it. When I click on the drive icon, the comp goes busy for some time, the led blinks on the drive and then, it tells me to insert a disk... ... I once inserted a cd into it. everything from the cd was read correctly but a file refused. I tried it with other drives(a samsung cdrw, a samsung combo drive, a sony dvd combo ). All of them could read the file. Yesterday, suddenly, when I opened the nero drive speed tool and tried to detect the speeds, the digit dvd was read(I dont understand why ). One more irritating thing.... The drive wasnt able to read from the nero cd which was provided with the same. How can one expect the drive to read from other drives? I checked the cables, reconnected them and everything was fine. I dont know what is happening.. Some times, it reads a disk and some times it dont.


Hey...

 I just found this thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60061 try downloading the firmware. I am going to try it today. will post the result tomorrow.

Good luck..


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^^^^
Did the firmware update solve ur problem? I am planning to buy this Lite-On LH-20A1P dvd writer, but there are some complaints on net about this model, dunno to buy or not...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2007)

Dam! and I thought I was the only one having problems with this drive reading Dual Layer DVD's.Looks like it's quite a known issue.Though for me I just got lucky one time when read a Chip Dual layer DVD after re-inserting it tons of times.But after that have never been that lucky.Anyways someone please try the firmware update & lets us know if it works or not.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^
Hey, can u update the firmware and post ur results? it is very simple try it and let us know if it solves ur problem.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2007)

^Sure if the download size ain't too big then I will get it downloaded ASAP & try it out.Though I am a bit sceptical about the process as I am doing it for the time.Hope it does not screw my DVD writer.Anyways was just googling around & found this link which has it's latest firmware update:
*drivers.softpedia.com/get/FIRMWARE/Lite-On/ & *www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=154


----------



## Kalyan (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi guyz...

    I have updated the firmware. and the drive is working fine now. The firmware is a very little file which comes as an app. Just dl it to your system and unzip and run the app. it will automatically detect your drive. just click to flash and then, it installs the firmware. its easy. after a restart, you are done. I did this and found that the dual layer dvds are now, readable in the drive without any problems. All the disks I had problems with earlier are working fine. One problem still persists though..   .. The drive is still not able to read the nero7 essentials disk given with the drive. The disk is being read fine in other drives. The drive read the disk only once after a million reinsertions. Now, I have changed my opinion on liteon. I thought this was a drive without any complaint. 


P.S. In the liteon site, the firmware was titled 'Support more media'. I dont understand why they kept this title. and why the fastest dvd drive couldnt read a dual layer dvd without a firmware flash.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2007)

^great thanks for the insight man.Will get it done today itself.Thank god that this update work else I thought I would need to get it replaced for sure. 

And me too have strongly changed my view on this drive altogether.I should have rather stuck with the regular Sony's DRU-820A.


----------



## purujitb (Jun 16, 2007)

the firmware in my drive is already up to date...and the DVD os still not working...
can anyone tell the firmware version u downloaded
mine is KL05


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2007)

Wooohooo It worked.Just downloaded it from the website & all the Dual Layer's are being detected in a jiffy.The chip DVD played flawlessly.


----------



## aritrap (Jun 17, 2007)

I gad forgotten about this post altogether. I had updated my drive a update. long time ago. Now it can play all DVD's and also the Nero Essentials Disc that came with the drive. The only problem is that I feel That my CD's are getting too hot after it has been written on or if data is being read from it. Do others face this same problem.

P.S: The liteOn customer care is great. Why don't you try and send them a mail. They recommended the firmware update and they replied within 24hrs.


----------



## dabster (Jun 18, 2007)

purujitb said:
			
		

> the firmware in my drive is already up to date...and the DVD os still not working...
> can anyone tell the firmware version u downloaded
> mine is KL05



The newest is KL0M.
I too am not satisfied with performance, When I play a Movie directly from DVD it spins at 6x and the LED blinks continuously, while the movie is being played.
But when I copy the whole DVD then it works fine, It reads it at 16x.
Use Nero Drivespeed to Check this.


----------



## Kalyan (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all..

   I have updated the firmware to KLOM and now  the dvds are working fine. The only problem I have now is that the drive still doesnt read the nero essentials disk and also, it is not able to copy any scratched disk(these disks are being read by other drives and I copied to the hdd through them). When I copy from the liteon drive, it pops up an error saying cyclic redundancy check error. Suggest me. Should I have to replace my drive?


----------



## Liggy (Jun 25, 2007)

I had same problem with My lite o drive and yeah after istalling firmware fixed it remember I had to change settings (because firmware resett everything back to defaults, not to sure but it has something to do with the DMA. right click My Computer "Properties", hadware "Device Manager" tab, open the "CDROM" branch, Select your DVD device, right click "Properties" button, "Settings" enable the "DMA" check box.
does that help or not?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2007)

After updating with latest firmware for my Liteon DVD Writer I still face the same problem. My Writer doesnt recognize a DVD RW disc. When I tried to burn it in my friend's computer I'm able to burn it.


----------

